# *OU* est l'ISO PPTP ?

## xaccrocheur

Pour l'install en passant par netissimo... ADSL Normal, pas en USB, mais en PPTP, though... Je *sais* qu'L existe ! Elle est *où* ??

pX

----------

## Sleeper

Pourquoi ne recompiles tu pas le package/daemon necessaire lors de l'install ???

Tu bootes sur le LiveCD, tu ne configures pas le reseau, tu utilise la stage1 du CD, tu chroote, tu compile le packaeg necessaire, tu reviens dans l'environnement non-chroote, tu settes le network, tu re-chroot, et tu continues ...

Ca ressemble un peu a ce que j'ai du faire avec le Sagem ...

----------

## Tucs

Si tu as un modem alcatel 1000 ou speedtouch en ethernet il est possible de passer ton modem pour qu'il utilise le pppoe et plus le pptp.

http://www.grand-pa.dyndns.org/adsl/pptp_pppoe.php

----------

